# plans submittal scapbook



## BSSTG (Oct 23, 2015)

Greetings,

Thinking back on some plans I've seen I now regret not keeping a scrapbook of some of the exquisitely project plans that I've seen submitted. You know, the ones drawn on poster board and napkins and so forth. Just wondering if anyone does that or am I just nutty? I've seen some real doozies over the years.

BSSTG


----------



## mark handler (Oct 23, 2015)

plans must be clearly drawn on clean substantial paper no pencil


----------



## TheCommish (Oct 23, 2015)

I have a small collection,  some are posted in my office, along witht photos of good and bad work


----------



## rktect 1 (Oct 26, 2015)

I have only kept the best of the worst.  Smallish folder of about ten projects right now.

But man......


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Oct 26, 2015)

PICTURES, you louts. Pictures or it didn't happen.

Brent.


----------



## conarb (Oct 26, 2015)

When we bitch and argue about your fees here is a model letter from our Friends, the Brits, Inland Revenue:



> "Dear Mr Addison,I am writing to you to express our thanks for your more than prompt reply to our latest communication, and also to answer some of the points you raise. I will address them, as ever, in order.
> 
> Firstly, I must take issue with your description of our last missive as a "begging letter". It might perhaps more properly be referred to as a "tax demand". This is how we at the Inland Revenue have always, for reasons of accuracy, traditionally referred to such documents.
> 
> ...


----------



## Inspector 102 (Oct 27, 2015)

Had one person bring in a cardboard mock up of what the front porch addition was supposed to look like. Used cereal box cardboard and athletic tape to make it. They thought this was the plan we were asking for. Sadly, when an inspection was done, it looked about the same as the model, minus the athletic tape. We had them tear it down and start over with new lumber.


----------



## TheCommish (Oct 27, 2015)

The quality of your submittal is directly proportional to my confidence I your ability to complete a code compliant project


----------



## rktect 1 (Oct 27, 2015)




----------



## rktect 1 (Oct 27, 2015)




----------



## TheCommish (Oct 27, 2015)

the submitter in post 9 is  very good with shapes in a MS word document


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Oct 27, 2015)

So, help me out here, because apparently I'm not on the cutting edge anymore.

Looking for some 2x8 treated juice. That might solve some tricky problems I have.

The electrical...it coming from poll. Is that UL listed?

Wood. It's wood, OK?

The 3 3/16" in 12 roof pitch is a little weird, but I think it's on my framing square somewhere.

Vindow. Vud val. Is this place in Transylvania?

Ruf. Is it like a Ruf Porche? I always wanted one of those to get my douchebag on.

Brent.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Oct 28, 2015)

We don't have a scrap book; bet many of yours provided the assurance that it will be "built to code"







http://s1105.photobucket.com/user/4justice2/media/Foot%20rd_zps2x1ewrv3.jpg.html' rel="external nofollow">


----------



## steveray (Oct 28, 2015)

Whilst not as bad as some of the others....sometimes I am amazed at what a "professional" designer submits.


----------



## steveray (Oct 28, 2015)

I understand #6, I really do, but this was a finished basement that ended up needing a new panel because the existing one was full, and there was no energy code compliance, now the H/O is on the hook for $5000 more because the contractor is not responsible for code compliance?


----------



## steveray (Oct 28, 2015)




----------



## steveray (Oct 28, 2015)

PVC...for domestic? Cali would love that...


----------



## rktect 1 (Oct 28, 2015)

I decided not to post the sheets I have saved from licensed design professionals, as a professional courtesy.


----------



## mark handler (Oct 28, 2015)

rktect 1 said:
			
		

>


What is the Juice treated with? Vodka?


----------



## steveray (Oct 29, 2015)

rktect 1 said:
			
		

> I decided not to post the sheets I have saved from licensed design professionals, as a professional courtesy.


As a professional courtesy, I would not show their names, no issues with showing the drawings...


----------

